# Lycra rash vest printing



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

I have an order for lycra rash vests for a diving company. I printed the first samples with a small logo using water based ink and the dryer set a 150 degrees centigrade.
Although the samples looked OK they stretched way out of shape after use. No good.
Any suggestions as to how I print onto Lycra without wrecking it?????


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

I am dying to know the same thing.


----------



## windwardapparel (Nov 28, 2007)

We have found out how to do this now.
We don't print...we heat press a vinyl called Digitex from a company in Australia. I am sure it is available elsewhere. This stuff stretches way out of shape and does NOT separate. The only way to go for lycra or wet suits.
Contact [email protected]


----------



## stanletmontena (Aug 24, 2011)

I get Childrens Rashvests heat as it is designed to be worn under the suit. For additional heat retention rashvest heat is desirable, polar fleece has more thermal properties that can keep warm. Kids Thermal Rashvests are designed to be rash to be used in a suit or a protective factor. When worn under a collar around his neck and a soft flexible wetsuit rashvests we are a very effective protection against abrasion.


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

i did some last month. Used wilflex athletic white with union stretch additive on navy rash vests, looked great,did a little stretch test and sent them out....they came back a week later after 1 use and 1 wash, cracking all over the place.
I re did them with pro-flex and heat pressed them.


----------



## jess13 (Dec 13, 2011)

what about a water based solution like - Plastex High Stretch Water Based Ink? 
Also for water based ink solution you could use a self curing additive - that way no need to expose garment to high temperature.
I have found most plastisol inks don't last long on rash guards especially for martial arts, even when and additive like unistretch or polystretch is added. As the contact of the mat pull them off.


----------

